
Show HN: The simplest tool to test website latency from multiple locations - z0mbie42
https://github.com/z0mbie42/latency/
======
bradknowles
This GitHub link points to an implementation at [https://mystifying-wiles-
fb2cfb.netlify.com/](https://mystifying-wiles-fb2cfb.netlify.com/)

However, that site doesn’t appear to work with mobile Safari on iOS.

~~~
z0mbie42
Thank you for the feedback! What kind of error do you have? On safari with IOS
? The frontend is VueJS with [https://vuetifyjs.com](https://vuetifyjs.com) so
it should work

------
hamslamwich
I'm more of a web designer, so I'm not your target audience necessarily, but I
love how simple this can continue to be. Straight to the point, gets the
results fast, and displays the info clearly. Nice work.

~~~
z0mbie42
Thank you! It was the whole point to be simple and beautiful

